# What is a sticky?



## Jazz House (Mar 14, 2007)

What is a sticky?:?


----------



## Jolle (Feb 27, 2006)

A sticky topic is a topic the moderation finds so important, they want it to appear on top of the page at all times. So they "stick" it there. Other topics glide down on the page if no one writes in them, these ones don't.


----------



## tictactux (Jan 16, 2007)

Jazz House said:


> What is a sticky?:?


sticky n. (coll.): pad, used in woodwind instruments.


----------

